# Memorial Lithopane



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I just completed this litho for a dear friend who recently lost her father...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

really nice George very clear picture Lv it


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Interestingly unique.... very cool work George!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks real good

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nicely done..


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nicely done.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow George that is terrific. Can you describe the process?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

billyjim said:


> wow george that is terrific. Can you describe the process?


+1.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

George,

Really nice project!

Do you have a source for the LED light box frame you used that you can share?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

billyjim said:


> Wow George that is terrific. Can you describe the process?


I imported a photograph into Carvewright Designer program to make a pattern then carved it on a 5x7 piece of .25" thick Corian using a 1/32" carving bit and a 60 deg. bit for the lettering. The depth is set at .180 with a height of 450.
The frame is a 6"x8" purchased from Michale's and the lighting is a 6"x8" LED Light Panel (4"x6" lighted area) from Candlestone Gift Co.(candlestonegifts.com). They also have a lithophane material there that is something other than Corian that they call candlestone.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't have guessed Corian in a million years George. Nice job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant George.


----------

